# new mattress offgassing... worried about newborn, any ideas?



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

We bought a new Tempurpedic King size bed last September. I smelled AWFUL for about 2 months. We slept with the windows open and several fans on for a really long time. It doesnt smell now so as you'd notice... but I am concerned since it is so "new" still.... We will be having baby #2 the end of Sept/1st of Oct... and of course we plan to co sleep...

I have read so much about new mattresses being the cause of SIDS in some cases (I know its not the ONLY cause every time) and I am wondering if its safe to have the newborn on the bed. We also have a sidecar that our 2 yr old sleeps in right now... I could put the nb in the sidecar and move the 2 yr old back to our bed, which I will probably do in the begining anyway.... but ...

Gah I dont know. This is just something my pregnant brain decided to worry about.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

I had my DS a year after we bought out Tempurpedic, and he co-sleeps. He's 7 mos now.

Granted, it seemed like he was not in the bed with us for ages - he liked to sleep in arms... but we were all OK.


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

I think you are on the right track being cautious with a newborn and Tempurpedic. I personally wouldn't do it. Have you looked into mattress wrapping? It is quite common in New Zealand and has had quite an impact on SIDS. I don't know if you can wrap a king size Tempurpedic. Maybe a great air filter, open windows and bassinet are the answer to cosleeping until your little one is past the SIDS danger.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Is it too late to return it?


----------



## Nanethiel (May 21, 2008)

If your finances allow it, then I would _really_ try to get an organic mattress if you want your newborn to sleep on it with you.

We used to have a Tempur Pedic - silly me thought that the standards they have in Germany (concerning off-gasing, etc.) are the same everywhere, but they aren't.

We felt so much better (physically!) when the TP was out of our house - seriously.

We ordered a nice, organic mattress and are very happy with it.


----------



## loribain (Jul 4, 2008)

I recently got a tempurpedic 1 week before my son was born, he's 8 months now. When he was born he slept on us for months, so by the time he was actually sleeping in the bed the smell was gone & we are very sensitive to smells. I will note from time to time there is some outgassing from the bottom of the bed that hasn't been aired out as much.

-if u can put the mattress in the sun
-put a layer or more of blankets or towels under the sheets - so the dont bunch up under baby
-air out the mattress as much as possible - with the zip cover off (for the first few weeks I did this whenever we weren't in the bed)
-wash the zip cover often
-un-make the bed, a covered bed will keep it from airing out.
-do not use anything to mask the smell, febreeze, etc... only makes it worse.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

You could probably sell it for a very good price. If you have the means, I would do that and move to a mattress that doesn't off gas. Savvy Rest is a great choice and similar in price to tp. If that isn't an option, I would put as much barrier as you can between the actual mattress and you and the baby. Wool mattress pad topper etc.


----------

